# Pal, A little spoiled????



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I talked to Pals foster mom today. He is doing fine and I was incorrect that he can have walks now. He is still confined to no activity for another month. They take him outside to a pen and sit in a chair beside him and let him have fresh air and to watch the things around him. 
The rest of the time he spends in his crate if they leave or else on his Pappas lap.
Here is the cute part ( I hope). At night he stays in his crate in the living room and they go to bed. When I talked to her today at 11:00a.m., she said her husband was still in bed, because they have been taking turns rocking Pal all night long. (LOL, sorry cant help but laugh) I said WHAT?? Why are you rocking him all night?? She said he howls and crys terrible, (now thats not funny and I was worried he is in pain) so they rock him. I said is he doing that during the day?? No, just at night. HUH ?? If he was in pain, I think it would be happneing in the day too. So I suggested he may have seperation anxiety and maybe if that took his crate to the bedroom and he slept in there with them, they all might get to sleep all night. I really feel this is the problem and do hope I am right. I hope moving the crate to the bedroom at night fixes it . This is an older couple and am sure they need their sleep. Any thoughts to add on this?? Hugs,Edie


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How sweet of them...Glad his doing better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Awww. I think you're right, Edie. It must be a hard transition for all of them but hoping it all works out. And they get some sleep. :blink:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sure that's what it is - especially if he is fine in the crate all day (unless of course, his medication is wearing out during the evening). But I do find the image of this older couple taking turns rocking a cute little bundle to sleep each night. Bless their hearts!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw it's so sweet the care they're taking of him. Glad to see him spoiled a bit. My fluffs are the biggest whiney babies when they don't feel good or are hurting. They aren't that way when they feel good so maybe he's just feeling sore,and wants extra atention,hopefully this will fade once he's mended and more confident.
Might be he can sense that the husband wants to keep him but the wife doesn't. That kind of energy an be palpible...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

That is so sweet! Maybe they can put the crate on a nightstand at eye level next to the bed. That worked for us when Nikki was a puppy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I tried, without success, to research this story (past) but am curious about what he had done where he might be sore?
I also loved the visual of the little couple rocking him---ask IF when Pal is adopted I can come and live w/them! I like them.:thumbsup:
Wish I had a huge farm so I could house all the little rescues in the world---maybe that is part of what I will do in heaven?rayer:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Sandi, here's the first "thread" about him. In brief, he was run over and had a fractured pelvis and hip.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/106676-another-boy-desperate-need.html.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

He has probably never had to sleep in a crate and is just missing his "people". I agree that moving the crate into the bedroom (near the husband) would make a big difference. It's worth a try, at least.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

awww hhaa that is such a sweet story!! I also agree that he probably just doesn't like being alone at night and I bet once they move his crate in their room, Pal will be fine. But spending the whole night rocking Pal is just TOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How caring of them to do that. I wonder if arthritis could be more active when he goes to bed at night? If the moving the crate doesn't work it might be worth asking a vet. Are they giving him any glucosimine?
I hope they ALL get some sleep soon.


----------

